# Dudley Bicycle Swap Meet & Show  Sunday October 23



## tanksalot (Sep 28, 2016)

Annual Fall SHOW

 Bicycle Show and Swap Meet

SUNDAY October 23, 2016, Dudley, MA

BRING OUT YOUR OLD BICYCLES TO SHOW AND SELL. COME FIND THE BIKE OF YOUR DREAMS 
ALWAYS FREE ADMISSION to the PUBLIC & STILL ONLY $25 per space 
OUTDOORS in back parking lot with parking for 400 cars, or Indoors if it rains
Easy Load In, Easy Load Out 
ALL THINGS BICYCLE
HIGHWHEEL, ROAD, 3-SPEEDS, ATB, BMX and BEYOND
Not just old stuff!
Parts, Factory Reps, Ephemera
WHO: Anyone who likes bicycles, art objects, or technology
WHAT: Bicycle show and swap meet with bikes and parts for sale from many vendors
WHEN: October 23, 2016
WHERE: At the Historic Stevens Mill Building behind the BP Gas station at 10 West Main ST Dudley MA 01571
HOW: Just Arrive at the Mill. Enter through the front entrance and be prepared to see a mouthwatering array of great bicycles and parts and accessories for sale and show.
HOW MUCH? General Public: FREE ADMISSION
HOW MUCH? Dealer Spaces: $25 each
TIME: 7:00 am until 2:30pm   
Note: Dealers can load in at 5 am the day of the show. 
Opens to the Public at 7 am and runs till you leave

Please join us for a day of fun with Bicycles, Bicycles and More Bicycles and bike parts and accessories too. 
From High Wheel Ordinaries to Hard Tire safety bicycles. From Balloon Tire cruisers to Stingray style banana seat bikes right through to Classic road and Modern Road and mountain bikes. And lots of 3-speeds. 
We will have something for everyone.

ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME AND REPRESENTED.

BIKES AND PARTS for SALE and for SHOW with Peoples Choice awards at the end of the day.

Bike Shops, Reps, Manufacturers, Dealers, Collectors, even just the Curious....Come see what this crazy hobby has to offer.


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2016)

Great news! I'll be there.


----------



## mike j (Sep 29, 2016)

Me too, always a good time.


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Barto (Oct 3, 2016)

Phew, I was wondering if Mike was going host the swap.  I'll be there....looking for a 26" Ward Riverside blackwall tire (and what ever else pops into the trunk of my car.
Bart


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm with Mikej as always


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 9, 2016)

Needin Hawthorne stuff post war if anyone's askin


----------



## Barto (Oct 18, 2016)

Just one more reminder...looking for a Black Wall Wards Riverside 26" tire...needs top hold air.  See you Sunday

BART


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Who else is going to be there?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 18, 2016)

I will be going also.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like it'll be another great meet!


----------



## Springer Tom (Oct 18, 2016)

Hoping to attend.....


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 18, 2016)

dont for get your cameria springer tom !!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Barto (Oct 19, 2016)

While there, I always hit Mikes Flea Market...There's a guy in the front corner who always has a bunch of nuts, bolts, washers, etc...I grab several handfuls and fill up my bin stock...pennies on the dollar!! Leaves me plenty to spend outside at the Swap!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Barto said:


> While there, I always hit Mikes Flea Market...There's a guy in the front corner who always has a bunch of nuts, bolts, washers, etc...I grab several handfuls and fill up my bin stock...pennies on the dollar!! Leaves me plenty to spend outside at the Swap!!



 thats what i allways look for to ,the right nuts and bolts and washers for thees vintage bicycles     from bicycle larry


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm thinking off going and If do go will be bringing alot of stuff. I've never been there so if it's nice it's outside, but if it rains it's indoors??


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> ...so if it's nice it's outside, but if it rains it's indoors??




Yes, that's the deal - at the moment Sunday looks cool and cloudy with very little chance for rain so we should be good for outside.


----------



## mike j (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, Sunday looks to be post- frontal breezy, great weather for outside. There's plenty of room, so feel free to bring as much stuff as you can haul, George.


----------

